# Oberon K4 Cover and Kindle Touch



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Regarding fitting for the Touch in the K4 covers, one thing I've noticed is that it fits in my red hummingbirds cover no problem. But my with newer K4 butterfly cover, it doesn't.  TECHNICALLY it fits, but when you close the cover, it looks very awkward as the cover doesn't completely close.  My red hummingbirds K4 cover and my K4 butterfly cover, while the same height and width, are different in terms of the amount of space between the left and right inside covers.

With the above, I'd think that the small journal cover is a better fit tan the K4 cover.  Wondering what the Touch looks like in a small journal?  Check out the thread under "Oberon Small Journal and Kindle Touch".

Hope this is of help!!!!

 Caroline


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Caroline, thank you so much for this post, I find it very helpful, as I'm hesitating on which route to go - I know the small journal will fit thanks to Kuklachica, but I'm reluctant to mess with Velcro, ad worry that I will miss the pocket in which I like to slip my left hand when reading be handed  

Would you mind please posting a few picks of your Touch in both your K4 covers to show me the difference between the hummingbirds and the butterfly? Also, I would be super grateful for a pic of the Touch in a K4 Oberon, with the cover folded back if possible. A HUGE thank you


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there 
It was so nice talking to you earlier and I so help the info was of help.  By tomorrow night, I will measure the spine of my red hummingbirds cover and the butterfly cover so you'll know what works and what doesn't... Even with the small journals, I've noticed that the older ones fit tighter and are a wee bit shorter.  So, for example, the acanthus leaf and mystery blue (lol) journals fit the Touch but the heartline bear was too short width-wise.
Sending you and everyone smiles tonight!
 Caroline


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here - so cool to finally talk to a fellow KBer "for real"  

And thank you so so much for all the info, it has definitely been very helpful, and I now finally know what I want to do (I think, lol!).

I'm totally looking forward to receiving your measurements for the spine!

Hugs, and thank you so much again


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Do share!! How did you make your decision, Neo??


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there  
Gosh am I ever posting this late... My, um... research became a project... LOL So here is the findings... Photos to follow later today when I am more awake and alert.

K, I was mentioning to Neo that the issue about determining the size of the spine has more to do with the amount of suede showing in between the leather front and back panels on the inside of the K4 cover. While Oberon is fantastic on many fronts, being that each item is individually made, there are variations... That is why you'll see me recommending going with heavy duty elastic instead of leather corners with your small cover. The more margin of error, the better...

K, I sent you a PM, but as you'll see, I decided to return the K4 in exchange for a Touch (no 3G this time). You girls got me to rethinking this whole cover size issue as that is the ONLY reason I decided to get the K4 to begin with. I like the Touch cover in that it allows me to store my light (I also have the M-Edge 2 which I love given the nice COOL temp. light allowing for greater text/screen contrast, but I still wish the cover were smaller...

If Oberon were to sew the corners to the edges rather than tuck them in on the K4, I am pretty certain the corners would fit the Touch. But this only accounts for the corners. The depth of the Touch/spine of the K4 is what is really at the heart of matters...

If you have a K4 cover you can find used or if Oberon would "custom" make it [still inside their parameters (unless my red cover was a "fluke"), just the larger rather than smaller space between the 2 inside panels] this is what is needed. The measurement for the red cover which fits the Touch (and I'll post photos by tonight showing just how obvious this is) is 22mm. Meaning you need to see no less than 22mm of suede (top to bottom of the K4 cover). The purple cover doesn't even come close to closing and that is assuming the corners are removed. The suede showing on the purple cover is a mere 2 mm shy of the red and literally "closes" at a 45 degree angle whereby the red closes almost entirely on its own and easily with the bungee hooked to the pewter button.

But again, regardless of corners vs velcro, etc., if the spine is anything near 20mm or less, it absolutely will not fit. 22mm seems to work just fine. I can't speak for 21mm, but I'd be willing to bet on 22mm at least is required for it to close without injuring the Kindle Touch. As for the height and width of the K4, like Oberon's small journal, it covers the height exactly and with no room to spare (personally, I'd like a little room if nothing else to protect the micro USB and the port while charging). Width-wise, there is about 1/4 inch extra space (which is great providing the spine is at least 22mm 

My guess if that the K4 cover would provide more protection than the Small Journal, but being that there is so little "play" room, I'd be careful going either route. (Personally, I've decided to keep my purple (getting darker) Touch cover as well as the wine hummingbirds Touch cover.) I will be listing the other K Touch and the purple K4 (Sadly as I so sooooo love its size) up for sale in the appropriate thread. I am going to hang on to the red hummingbirds for now even though I really want my butterfly... LOL My thinking is the cutout the corners and then add a similarly wide (or strong) elastic or bungee in it's place. When I am feeling better, I will take a trip to Michael's to see what some of my options are 

So hope this helps!!! Any questions, feel free to ask away, and I will check back to answer as well as put up more photos later tonight or tomorrow the latest!

 Caroline

PS: Sorry for any typos or repeats - I haven't had much sleep this past week and none for going on 36 hours...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the info Caroline, this is really much appreciated! Just wanted to chime in that Oberon will not be accommodating any request for the wider spine area, even of 2mm - it is considered a "custom" request, and as such it will not be done... So hang on to your hummingbirds  

I still went ahead and ordered a K4 cover, fingers crossed that it will come with the right variation at the spine. If not, I will just re-sell it, and may just go a completely different route. I'm just starting to not appreciate my KT Oberon at all, with all the extra leather that makes it uncomfortable to hold   (I find myself taking it out more and more to read "naked"). Too bad they don't make my favorite design in the small sleeve, or I would consider that. Can't wait to see the results of K's modifications


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Neo said:


> Thank you so much for all the info Caroline, this is really much appreciated! Just wanted to chime in that Oberon will not be accommodating any request for the wider spine area, even of 2mm - it is considered a "custom" request, and as such it will not be done... So hang on to your hummingbirds
> 
> I still went ahead and ordered a K4 cover, fingers crossed that it will come with the right variation at the spine. If not, I will just re-sell it, and may just go a completely different route. I'm just starting to not appreciate my KT Oberon at all, with all the extra leather that makes it uncomfortable to hold  (I find myself taking it out more and more to read "naked"). Too bad they don't make my favorite design in the small sleeve, or I would consider that. Can't wait to see the results of K's modifications


Jumping in here ... Neo, I would LOVE to hear more when you get the k4 cover. I have a KT as well and bought an Oberon immediately. I hated the floppy nature especially since I was used to the perfect, snug fit that I had with my K2 Oberon cover. My KT Oberon has been converted into a notebook cover and I have a Pad & Quill cover on my KT right now, but I would love to go back to Oberon!! Please let me know how it works for you. I am disappointed that Oberon compromised the fit of their KT covers so dramatically.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

To all familiar, what about the other way around?  Will the Oberon Touch cover work with a basic Kindle?  Or will it also be an obvious mismatch?


----------

